

Steve Jobs was working on Apple’s “next product”  on the day before he died  - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/2011/10/19/steve-jobs-was-working-on-apples-next-product-up-until-the-day-before-he-died/

======
jmathai
It seems odd to me that we, as a society, look up to or hold this in high
esteem. It's not my life and the decision is entirely Steve's -- but it's sad
that spending your last day of life working gets more cheers than spending it
with friends and family.

I do hope that it's at least universal that relationships do trump work. If
not, then I give up on life.

